# Update alter Rechner geht nicht [gelöst]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab hier ne Kiste, welche ich schon länger nicht mehr upgedatet habe (ca. 1 Jahr).

Wenn ich jetzt einen emerge -Duav world mache bekomme  ich das hier:

```
emerge -uav portage

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/eapi'

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

Jetzt hab ich mal versucht ein anderes Profile zu wählen, aber das bringt nichts.

eselect profile list bringt das hier:

```
eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64 *

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64
```

/etc/make.profile ist ein symlink nach ../usr/portage/profiles/hardened/linux/amd64

und /etc/make.globals ein symlink nach ../usr/share/portage/config/make.globals

Wenn ich einfach nur versuche portage upzudaten kommt der gleiche Fehler.

Kann da jemand helfen?

----------

## tazinblack

ok, jetzt bin ich einen Schritt weiter.

Ich habe einfach in /usr/portage/profiles/eapi-5-files/eapi die eapi-Version von 5 auf 4 gestellt und dann portage upgedatet.

Danach wieder zurück auf 5.

Jetzt siehts so aus, als ginge es weiter.

Mal sehen, was noch kommt ...

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, ja falsche Reihenfolge.

Wichtig ist das erst sys-apps/portage aktualisiert wird, und dann erst aufs neue Profil umgestellt wird.

Vermutlich hast du einfach die Gentoo News dazu übersehen  :Smile: 

Siehe in der /usr/portage/metadata/news/2013-02-10-new-13-profiles/2013-02-10-new-13-profiles.en.txt  *Quote:*   

> We have generated a new set of profiles for Gentoo installation. These are now 
> 
> called 13.0 instead of 10.0. Everyone should upgrade as soon as possible (but 
> 
> please make sure sys-apps/portage is updated to current stable *before* you
> ...

 

In deinem Fall hättest du am besten noch mal manuell aufs default/linux/amd64/10.0 er Profil zurück gewechselt (ja das ist noch da, auch wenn "eselect profile list" es nicht mehr mit anzeigt), dann sys-apps/portage aktuallisieren, und dann das gewünschte Profil neu setzen.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> und /etc/make.globals ein symlink nach ../usr/share/portage/config/make.globals

  Den alten /etc/make.globals Symlink kannst du löschen, der wird nicht mehr benötigt.

----------

